# Russia's military may be majority Muslim by 2015.



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Moscow is estimated to have a Muslim population of 2.5 million - the largest of any European city other than Istanbul.
Muslims make up about 25 million of Russia's total population of about 143 million, or some 17.5 percent of the population. (That makes the Muslim percentage in Russia just a bit below of the Muslim percentage in Israel.)
If current trends continue, more than half of Russia's population will be Muslim by mid-century.

And we thought Communist Russia was going to be trouble. The issue is that military service is mandatory for Muslim men. But birthrates indicate that the it is Russian Muslims who are outbreeding non-Muslim Russia at a very high rate, and their sons are becoming a bigger and bigger percentage of the military.
http://gatesofvienna.blogspot.com/2011/09/islamization-of-moscow.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

After seeing these women marching, I'd join!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

JamnJim18 said:


> After seeing these women marching, I'd join!


Once there is a Muslim majority, it will look more like this;


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> Once there is a Muslim majority, it will look more like this;


This is a frontal view with the veil removed from their face...


----------

